
If You Use a Doorbell Camera, You Should Have a Sign Saying So - sunraa
https://slate.com/technology/2019/12/ring-smart-doorbell-camera-sign-consent.html
======
bernierocks
The ring doorbell camera is very obvious at this point and you can clearly see
when it's being used by the logo on the front and the large glowing button.

Just like with the anti-gun zealots, I feel like advocates only want to help
criminals and make it more and more difficult for law-abiding citizens from
protecting their home and families.

~~~
larnmar
I think a better social norm would be: don’t share candid video of strangers.

If your device happens to capture a video of someone doing something funny,
and you don’t know the person so you can’t ask them for permission to post it
... just keep it to yourself.

------
duxup
I guess it would be polite but I worry about a subtle inching towards a panic
about private citizens recording video or photos... when and where they have a
legal right to do so.

------
ksaj
I live in a big city. So I just assume I'm always on camera. It doesn't give
anyone the right to make a spectacle of me for venturing on by, but cameras
there are and cameras there always will be.

The lack of signs doesn't mean cameras aren't there. You can't go anywhere in
the core without being on multiple cameras.

